# Stick Newbie!



## c.nash (Apr 4, 2009)

Well. I'm a newbie to driving a stick and I'm looking for a 05-06 GTO M6 just for the fun of driving.

I've driven a stick car maybe twice in my life, but I do have a stick swamp buggy (60s willys jeep), no brakes but it's a similar concept I guess.

Are there any pointers you would give a guy like me that really wants a stick for the love of driving and being "one" with the vehicle as so many people have talked about?


Thanks.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard, I got my 2006 GTO as my first stick car, but I was already able to drive manual without many issues. Go out and learn to the point where your not turning off the car every couple of stops, because you really don't want learn on the GTO and then when you finally get the hang of it... you don't have a nice clutch to enjoy the ride.


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

Practice, practice, practice! Preferably on something else! The only auto I've ever owned is my Silverado, becuse I didn't have a choice. IMHO, manuals are the only way to go! You'll get the hang of it quickly!


----------

